# can't get rid of norton pc checkup...



## theReaper0908

when I try uninstalling it from the folder, add/remove list, and the program revo uninstaller, after I reboot my computer, norton pc checkup is still there. I got this from the shockwave player and installed it thinking it was going to be good. This norton pc checkup makes my computer start up kinda slow and it's not good to see a program come back after you uninstall it, makes you wonder if the program is a spyware/virus itself.... Anyway, I want to remove this program. Is there any way I can?


----------



## dai

see if this clears it
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## theReaper0908

no that didn't do it.. its still here. I couldn't find a removal tool for Norton pc checkup


----------



## DazH

I Had the same problem, there was a trojan in it. my anti virus got rid of it but it was in the Uninstall.exe file. Not wanting to resore the file,I tried all sorts to uninstall it. But in the end i had to manually uninstall it.

if you are unsure how to try here http://www.theeldergeek.com/manually_uninstall_programs.htm


----------



## theReaper0908

ok so i manually removed it but when I restarted my computer, it was there again.


----------



## dai

follow the 5 steps here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968


----------



## theReaper0908

ok so I did a bit of searching and found a forum that someone said to remove this file C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Shockwave 11\symantecnorton.exe(something like that, i forgot the name). It works, and norton doesn't install itself anymore. Only thing is that I keep on getting an error message saying that its missing THAT file blah, blah blah, and the desktop icon still re-appears on my desktop. This is minor but I would still like to ignore that message or configure it so it doesn't look for that file anymore.


----------



## dai

in msconfig /startup see if it is still listed


----------



## theReaper0908

I've checked the msconfig/ startup and it wasn't there. But after doing a little search around, I found it in the registry Runonce folder but I couldn't delete it. Well I could but every time I did, it would reappear. So what I did was I changed the registry value to open C:\ instead of that setup file. So every time I boot up windows, it will launch the C: folder which isn't really a problem.


----------



## dai

see if this lists where it is
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/Starter.shtml


----------



## theReaper0908

I tried using that program, btw which is a very useful program, but when I deleted the registry key, it still comes back. but anyway, having the C: folder come up everytime I boot up doesn't bother me


----------



## Gene145

I had the same problem on a Laptop with Vista home. 
Could not find the problem. I downloaded ADVANCED SYSTEM CARE, which i have running regularly on a XP-SP3 machine. 

http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html

and it found and removed three fragments of Norton Symantec stuff. 

The recommendation for that software was from another thread on this forum. It is free.


----------



## NortonLiveHelp

*Re: Norton pc checkup Fix*

We apologize for the delay in getting this information to you, but are currently searching for people who may have had a problem uninstalling the Norton PC Checkup tool. There was an unforeseen glitch in the PC Checkup 1.0 tool, which has been fixed as of 11/17/08 and automatically replaced with PC Checkup 1.1. Any person who may have an old version of the PC Checkup tool on their system should receive an update automatically by launching the application. Then, upon closing it, it should uninstall. Again, our apologies for any inconvenience or frustration you may have experienced while dealing with this issue. Our goal is to help you maintain a healthy PC and avoid computer frustration and we appreciate you bringing this problem to our attention. 

http://community.norton.com/norton/board/message?board.id=other&message.id=7220


----------



## sallyrs

I haven't had any updates and still can't get rid of the programme. Keep getting an "Interactive Services Dialog Detection" message coming up and I've tried EVERYTHING to get rid of it - it's driving me mad! Can anyone help? The support section of this site has been useless.


----------



## Exsufflation

I had the same problem. I bought a Toshiba laptop with Norton Internet Security 30 Day trial on it. I foolishly installed it. I then uninstalled it, then searched in program files to delete any Norton folders/files. The folder that said Norton PC Checkup could not be deleted; it said some other program was using it (I wish the computer would tell one what program is using other programs). After looking in vain for the answer I had another look in Program Files and, if I remember correctly, I opened a Toshiba folder and found an uninstall file (with a dark coloured icon) double clicked on it and it asked me if I wanted to uninstall Toshiba Laptop Checkup (it was a black window with a red uninstall button). I searched the internet to find out what it is; it is a malware software program ( i think it detects threats in cookies etc ( unnecessary if you are using Microsoft Security Essentials or your favourite antivirus software). So I decided to uninstall. ON RESTARTING MY LAPTOP I LOOKED IN PROGRAM FILES AND THE NORTON PC CHECKUP FOLDER WAS GONE; IS GONE. Perhaps you have a similar problem that can be fixed this way.


----------



## koala

Thanks for your post, Exsufflation. It might help others with the same problem.

2008 thread closed.


----------

